# Download Manager

## RobotGymnast

What's a good download manager for Gentoo? I used to use Cryptload on my Windows box, but it sounds like that's not out for Linux yet. I'd like something to queue free rapidshare downloads, as well as other domains like hotfile. Tucan's been giving me some trouble with not actually downloading anything.

----------

## jcTux

I use Jdownloader.

It is a heavy java program, but it is very effective.

----------

## RobotGymnast

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> I use Jdownloader.
> 
> It is a heavy java program, but it is very effective.

 

Hmm nothing in portage? Oh well, I'll try it anyway. Thanks.

Oh wait, actually there's JDownloader in the piczu overlay, which was last updated.. today, so it probably stays up-to-date!

----------

## jcTux

I used the tar-ball from official website.

It's ok for me.

The program update itself.

----------

